# How many of you guys use Stakeout poles?



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The wind on Sunday sucked my will. My Coosa anchors off the stern and the wind would blow me all over. I ended up sticking my paddle in the soft bottom to stop the spin. It worked, but I would hate to compromise a $200 paddle.

So I ordered an 8' pole. Anyone else use them?


----------



## silverfox (Feb 8, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> The wind on Sunday sucked my will. My Coosa anchors off the stern and the wind would blow me all over. I ended up sticking my paddle in the soft bottom to stop the spin. It worked, but I would hate to compromise a $200 paddle.
> 
> So I ordered an 8' pole. Anyone else use them?


----------



## silverfox (Feb 8, 2009)

_I made my own out of PVC. Attached a leash for use over the side. Have also put the stakepole though one of the scupper holes as well. Mine's about 7 feet long._


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

silverfox said:


> _I made my own out of PVC. Attached a leash for use over the side. Have also put the stakepole though one of the scupper holes as well. Mine's about 7 feet long._


You're not afraid of the pole chafing the integrity of the boat in the scupper? 

Thought about doing that myself, but not sure of the diameter of the pole until it gets here. 

Thanks! 

The wind has been an issue since using my Yak. Especially down in the Keys. I love boat control! Still working on the details....


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I made one out of PVC several years ago back in Oklahoma. Never did use it down there. Ended up leaving it when we moved, even though I knew there was at least one lake where we were moving to that had a shallow flat (I've lived here before). Now, I've realized that particular lake (probably all of them, from what I've heard), has a Hex hatch, and that shallow flat is prime real estate. Last year, I anchored my yak in 3 FOW, jumped out, and wade-fished at sunset with good success. I may build another S.O.S., haven't made up my mind about it.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> The wind on Sunday sucked my will. My Coosa anchors off the stern and the wind would blow me all over. I ended up sticking my paddle in the soft bottom to stop the spin. It worked, but I would hate to compromise a $200 paddle.
> 
> So I ordered an 8' pole. Anyone else use them?


I have used them on the flats in Florida. They work great. You want to be a little careful about using them too often through the scupper holes. The serious kayak guys and the stores will tell you they can weaken the holes and cause leaks over time.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I've heard the same thing about using a scupper cart. Hobies might have reinforced scuppers, but most other manufactorurs don't.

I've got a nice-sized ring on my anchor trolley.


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

I had been thinking about this some myself recently and went ahead with it. I bought a 15 dollar 15 foot golf ball retriever that is telescoping from Meijer, tied a bowline knot to it with some cheap anchor rope (another $5) for a leash and it worked like a charm the other day in about 4 foot of water with a fairly decent wind.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> I have used them on the flats in Florida. They work great. You want to be a little careful about using them too often through the scupper holes. The serious kayak guys and the stores will tell you they can weaken the holes and cause leaks over time.


I nixed that idea. My Jackson has a double bungee set up mid-ship that worked when using the paddle. Now thinking about a trolley!

By the time I'm done it might not float. :SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I nixed that idea. My Jackson has a double bungee set up mid-ship that worked when using the paddle. Now thinking about a trolley!
> 
> By the time I'm done it might not float. :SHOCKED: :lol:


LOL - KISS!!!
I had trolleys on at least one side of my - maybe both sides. I took it off. It work best as a place to store fish hooks when you were trying to land a fish or store the pole.

That storage method lead to enough language issues that I no longer worry about what to say when I meet Saint Peter.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> LOL - KISS!!!
> I had trolleys on at least one side of my - maybe both sides. I took it off. It work best as a place to store fish hooks when you were trying to land a fish or store the pole.
> 
> That storage method lead to enough language issues that I no longer worry about what to say when I meet Saint Peter.


Rethink......

Thanks!

Yup, even my covered handle grabbed one Saturday. I blamed it on using hardware instead of flies....lol


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

AllenMorgan said:


> I've heard the same thing about using a scupper cart. Hobies might have reinforced scuppers, but most other manufactorurs don't.
> 
> I've got a nice-sized ring on my anchor trolley.


The problem I had with that is that it tends to just pull the stakeout pole over side ways. The scupper holes work great. Just be aware that they were not built for that. They will tell you to bolt something to the kayak to put the pole throw. Likely off the front or the back which, often is not real practical.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> The problem I had with that is that it tends to just pull the stakeout pole over side ways. The scupper holes work great. Just be aware that they were not built for that. They will tell you to bolt something to the kayak to put the pole throw. Likely off the front or the back which, often is not real practical.


In theory it does sound great, even with a chain anchor and fine-tuning the position of the boat somewhat sideways for casting and/or with a drift sock with a trolley.

Just never even considered the "snag" factor. Good point!

All new to this Yak thing. Had several drift boats, car toppers, canoes and a custom River Hawk. They all ended up powered and all with electric anchors.

Might even power the Jackson, for the Flats (after getting caught in tidal currents) and fighting the wind for several miles.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I use them. I made two (1 5ft, 1 8ft) and take one or the other depending on the body of water. I used 1" fiberglass hollow tube, a rubber grip off a mountain bike and custom made aluminum tips for the end. 

The trick to using them outside of the scupper holes is to tie off to them as low as possible. The higher the attachment point, the more leverage the kayak imparts on the stakeout pole, and the easier it breaks loose from the bottom.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Zofchak said:


> I use them. I made two (1 5ft, 1 8ft) and take one or the other depending on the body of water. I used 1" fiberglass hollow tube, a rubber grip off a mountain bike and custom made aluminum tips for the end.
> 
> The trick to using them outside of the scupper holes is to tie off to them as low as possible. The higher the attachment point, the more leverage the kayak imparts on the stakeout pole, and the easier it breaks loose from the bottom.


My was/is made with PVC pipe with a piece of wood doweling inside of it. It has a tee on the top and a pointed bottom. The tee has a threaded instruct with a camera thread in case you want to mount a camera for pictures (remember the "old days" before cell phones). It also has a rope with a carabineer to clip it to something.
I never have any trouble with it.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I've had a few issues with hooks snagging in my anchor trolley. My line is on the right side, and I almost always fish off the left side to minimize this issue. Sometimes, however, things happen....


----------

